
Digg dumps Shouts for Facebook, Twitter and email  - muimui
http://venturebeat.com/2009/05/26/digg-dumps-shouts-for-facebook-twitter-and-email/
======
ojbyrne
I have memories of annoying developer no. 2 endlessly quoting Dave Winer's
platitude about "sending away users to make them return." SBW
(<http://sbw.org>) was right again.

Listen to your most annoying developers.

~~~
ojbyrne
And as an aside, if we ban valleywag, shouldn't we ban ex-valleywag writers
writing valleywag-like content?

------
brown9-2
I have never heard of "Shout" before reading this article.

------
pkaler
I'm confused. How can Twitter be "invading" Digg? Didn't Kevin Rose invest in
Twitter? If my memory serves me correctly, he mentions his investment in this
video. <http://www.vimeo.com/3934635>

He also started WeFollow, the Twitter directory. <http://wefollow.com/>

------
riffic
good, this feature seemed to only be used for <del>spam</del> relentless self-
promotion.

